# Military Chaplains told to NOT pray in name of Jesus



## Richard King (Dec 21, 2005)

Can this be true?


http://www.washtimes.com/national/20051221-121224-6972r.htm


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 21, 2005)

Are Christian President better step in and use his God given powers to end this satanic activety!!!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 21, 2005)

Don't get your feathers ruffled up just yet Nathan. There is another side to the story. I've only been off active duty a year now, and I never heard a Christian chaplain not say "in Jesus name." It's never been an issue in my experience. The laws are very specific protecting them. So I think there's something else going on here.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 21, 2005)

What then could it be?


----------



## Swampguy (Dec 21, 2005)

We have a Christian president?


----------



## mgeoffriau (Dec 21, 2005)

He has made numerous public professions. Do you have a reason to doubt his salvation?

I for one have doubts about his doctrine, but knowing that as a young man he generally led a wasteful and meaningless life (by his own admission) and has since been able to conquer those sins, I see no reason to call into question his profession of faith.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> What then could it be?



I heard this chaplain and then a response from his fellow chaplain later on, both on the Sean Hannity show. The second chaplain, another Christian chaplain, said this guy was basicaly lying, though he used nicer words. I don't know what is going on in these ciorcumstances, but I would not be so quick to rush to any judgment on this without hearing all the facts. "Quick to listen, slow to speak, slow to wrath...."


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 21, 2005)

my fault


----------

